# Cách đơn giản giúp bạn thổi bay mụn ẩn trên da



## mai lan (29/4/18)

*Mụn ẩn dưới da là nguyên nhân khiến làn da kém mịn màng, thiếu thẩm mỹ dù có được ngụy trang bằng lớp trang điểm. Tẩy trang bằng sản phẩm chuyên dụng để ngăn ngừa mụn ẩn xuất hiện*

Dù bạn có hoặc không trang điểm, hay chỉ sử dụng kem chống nắng thì tẩy trang vào mỗi cuối ngày là điều bắt buộc phải thực hiện nếu muốn trị mụn ẩn hiệu quả. Quá trình tẩy trang sẽ lấy đi tất cả những lớp trang điểm, bụi bẩn bám trên da và lỗ chân lông, trả lại cho bạn một làn da sạch sâu, không bít tắc. Từ đó, sẽ giảm bớt tình trạng mụn ẩn.

_

_
_Xông hơi 1-2 lần/ tuần để loại bỏ mụn ẩn trên da_​
Xông hơi là một tuyệt chiêu không chi giúp các cô gái trị mụn ẩn hiệu quả, mà còn có tác dụng tuyệt vời cho làn da của bạn. Hơi nóng của nước sẽ làm lỗ chân lông giãn nở, kích thích nhân mụn trồi ra ngoài, giúp bạn có thể nặn mụn lấy cồi một cách dễ dàng. Ngoài ra, quá trình xông hơi làm lỗ chân lông giãn nở, giúp các bã nhờn và bụi bẩn tích tụ được thoát ra ngoài. Đây là một bí quyết giúp da được thanh lọc, sạch sâu, từ đó, ngăn cản việc hình thành mụn ẩn.

*Cách trị mụn ẩn tại nhà hiệu quả bằng dầu dừa*
Dầu dừa là cách trị mụn dưới da tại nhà hiệu quả được chị em ưa chuộng. Theo nghiên cứu khoa học, dầu dừa có tác dụng tăng cường trao đổi chất và cân bằng bài tiết hormone trong cơ thể. Thành phần Axit caprylic và axit lauric có tác dụng tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, kháng viêm, loại bỏ cồi nhân mụn. Ngoài ra thành phần vitamin E có tác dụng chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ , đẩy lùi các gốc tự do gây tổn thương da.

Bạn chỉ cần làm sạch da bằng nước ấm để giúp làm giãn nở lỗ chân lông, giúp dầu dừa hấp thu vào da được tốt hơn.

Thấm khô bề mặt da, cho một thìa cafe dầu dừa đổ vào lòng bàn tay xoa đều và bôi lên mặt, đồng thời massage nhẹ nhàng da da mặt trong khoảng 10 – 15 phút và rửa sạch lại bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước lạnh để làm sạch và giúp lỗ chân lông thu nhỏ lại.

_Nguồn: Dân trí_​


----------

